# IDA-x100 Review



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

Pics to come later. My new faceplate is on the way ($50)! I will be adding to this as the system evolves and I have more data available. On to the review!

Alpine IDA-x100
$349.99 from Crutchfield

In the box:

IDA-x100 unit
Trim ring
DIN cage
Screw-lock USB cable
USB->iPod Dock cable
Faceplate satchel
Install guide
Documentation CD

Physical unit:

I must say, for not having a CD player or any mechanized parts, this thing probably could've been a lot smaller. I'll get some better measurements, but at its deepest point it is only slightly shorter than some CD units.

Overall, the construction and finish look good. The unit is not overly flashy (mix of matte and gloss black), nor is the illumination overwhelming. Big thumbs down to Alpine though for insisting on using blue plastic for the buttons. One of the main reasons I got this unit was a perfect color match to my Audi interior. At night it is wonderful, however during the day the source button comes out sort of pink/purple. The rest of the illumination is going through a clear filter, so no problems there. I will add that the Alpine logo on the center dial illuminates white, but it is not overbearing at all. It's also worth noting that at least in my car, it understands day/night illumination when my lights are off/on, but does not understand the variable dimmer. This does cause a slight issue when it's light out but the headlights are on.

The detachable faceplate is rather thick, but the majority of the display is behind the plane of the DIN cage, so it's not horrible like my IVA-D310 is. The LCD portion stays with the unit, hence the relatively cheap cost of replacement for the faceplate (I paid $50 + ship from Herman after my dog ate it).

Connections:

So far we have the following
6x2V RCA built into the back (no leads)
Screw-lock USB port (much like a PC serial cable, it screws into place to hold it)
Full-Speed connector
AiNet connector
Antenna In

Nothing spectacular to report here, except for the design of the USB port. Seems like a really good idea to keep that sucker in there. I will mention that according to the PXA-H100 documentation, apparently the RCAs are switchable in/out, so you can drive audio to the H100 via AiNet, then run the H100 outputs back into the x100 to use its internal pre-amp. The docs are sparse so I'm not sure if only certain models can do this or if all Imprint models can.

General Operation:

Overall I've found this unit pretty easy to work with. The main controls available are:

FF
RW
Play/Pause
Source/Power
Return
Imprint
Phone
Preset
View
Scroll wheel with center Enter button and 2 position outer ring

Where to start here  Overall controlling this unit isn't completely horrible. The #1 most annoying this is accessing radio presets or changer controls, which requires you to either press Preset repeatedly to cycle through, or use the menu to select. The phone button is also completely useless without the BT module, so expect it to take up space. I also have some issues with FF/RW being less than responsive (sometimes I have to hit them twice), but that could be cause to the doggie incident. One very nice thing is the Source button only cycles through stuff that is there, so out of the box that is USB and radio. If you setup the AUX in that would be an option as well (which I don't recall seeing a connector for, so I'm assuming that would be one of the AiNet Aux connectors)

The Imprint button just gives you the basic stuff: Sub level, fader, balance, bass/treble adjustment. If you hold it down you will get an additional level where you can do some VERY basic tuning of the high-range center freq, HP x-over settings, and something else.

Ipod Control:

Hands down the best unit I've used for controlling an ipod. It does have its quirks, but overall very good. The USB->dock connection is as fast as a CD for changing and gathering data, and the flow of the interface is VERY close to that of the ipod. One annoying piece here is a bug with menu levels and the memory. If you disconnect your ipod or shut off your car, the next time it will remember exactly where you left off, even in the middle of a song. What it does break, however, is the menus. Normally you would make a selection like Playlists->Playlist Name->Song. Hitting the return key would bring you back to the Playlist items list, and hitting return again would bring you to the list of playlists, etc. After a shutdown, even though it remembers what song and playlist you were on, hitting return brings you directly to the main menu with the standard Artist/Album/Playlist/etc selections.

SQ:

This is a tough one for me to tackle right now, since I am running this through my factory Bose system. It sounds a hell of a lot better than the stock HU with no processing on either. I have also had an intermittent issue with popping during song changes, but I think that may be more of an environmental thing. I will revisit this section when I get the rest of my gear installed.

Radio:

My reception sucks on this thing. Far worse than the factory HU, and noisy. At this point I can't completely blame it on the x100, but something to watch out for.

HD Radio:

I ordered the tuner @ $50 off along with the unit mainly for song tagging ability, which seems pretty cool. We have a good selection of HD radio stations in my area. If you have a slim choice, probably not worth ordering. It's backordered anyway until April 7th so I will revisit this then.

CD:

I'm working on getting a CHA-S634 so I have some CD support. This will be updated whenever I find one.

Any questions just post up and I will update the review with comments!


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good review. I want to get this unit for my truck. A note on the bad radio reception. It may have more to do with the factory antenna than the HU. The Eclipse in my wife's Jetta has bad reception too. It has one of those amplified hidden mount things. Poor FM and almost zero AM. I'm guessing the Audi has something similar. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

It is a hidden antenna, yes. I was just noting that it went from OK (Audi Concert radio) to horrible with the change.


----------



## gbraen (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got the iDA-X001 here in Europe with RDS radio, worst radio ever, very bad reception! So I doubt you get it any better. Factory unit much better (Toyota).


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Hence it's marketed as a digital media player I guess!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

kknack said:


> It is a hidden antenna, yes. I was just noting that it went from OK (Audi Concert radio) to horrible with the change.


I bet you didn't hook up your power antenna wire on the harness did you? This a common issue on the newer Subaru's as well.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

I'll have to take a look when I get it back from the body shop. I thought I attached everything there was a place for on the harness.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick update, my car is in the body shop until later in April, so no updates until then. Good news is I should have the PXA-H100 by then!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

How do you guys think the SQ of this unit incl. imprint compares with that of the CDA-9887? Just from a standoint of producing a strong, clean signal to the RCAs? Worlds apart?


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, and with the additional imprint kit, will you have the same quality tuning as with the CDA-9887? Thanks.


----------



## argiex (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the Alpine IDA-X100 with the imprint kit, and I think it sounds great.

It is basically the same setup, as the CDA-9887 offers, so it should sound very similar, but remember the IDA-X100 is using the 24Bit DAC, where the CDA-9887 is using the Ipod converter.

Does anyone know if the IDA-X100 is sending the signal to the imprint box digital or analog ?

And if the CDA-9887 is handling the signals from CD to DSP internal, digital or analog ?


----------



## argiex (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the IDA-X100 with the imprint kit, and I think it sounds great.

It is basically the same setup, as the CDA-9887 offers, so it should sound very similar, but remember the IDA-X100 is using the 24Bit DAC, where the CDA-9887 is using the I-pod converter.

Does anyone know if the IDA-X100 is sending the signal to the imprint box digital or analog ?

And if the CDA-9887 is handling the signals from CD to DSP internal, digital or analog ?


----------



## argiex (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the IDA-X100 with the imprint kit, and I think it sounds great.

It is basically the same setup as the CDA-9887 offers, so it should sound very similar, but remember the IDA-X100 is using the 24Bit DAC, where the CDA-9887 is using the Ipod converter.

Does anyone know if the IDA-X100 is sending the signal to the imprint box, digital or analog ?

And if the CDA-9887 is handling the signals internal from CD to DSP, digital or analog ?


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

kaigoss69 said:


> How do you guys think the SQ of this unit incl. imprint compares with that of the CDA-9887? Just from a standoint of producing a strong, clean signal to the RCAs? Worlds apart?


Well, the preout voltage is less (2v vs 4v IIRC), the 9887 has the same basic internals as the external kit you'd need with the x100 or any other deck, so I would think Imprint would be the same once the tests are done and the results are applied.

They both have a 24bit burr brown, and the X100 is going to give you better sound quality on iPod, 9887 probably better on CDs if you're comparing it to the x100 and a changer.

Correct me if I'm wrong guys. I'll be getting my 9887 in a couple days!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, actually the IDA-X100 with the additional imprint add on kit (PXA-H100) will bump up the pre-out to 4V. Link: http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?search=pxa%2Dh100&i=500PXAH100

But the bump to 4V will be done within the external unit, not sure if that is good or bad but I would think the 4V signal from the CDA-9887 would be cleaner.


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

kaigoss69 said:


> Well, actually the IDA-X100 with the additional imprint add on kit (PXA-H100) will bump up the pre-out to 4V. Link: http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?search=pxa%2Dh100&i=500PXAH100
> 
> But the bump to 4V will be done within the external unit, not sure if that is good or bad but I would think the 4V signal from the CDA-9887 would be cleaner.



The difference between them would be negligible I would think.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to go with Zonto here, I think it's probably going to be source dependent. iPod should be the same or slightly better on the x100, and CD on the 9887. My logic behind the CD part anyway (and correct me if I'm wrong) is mostly because with the x100 and a changer you have the CD running through the changer DAC, across the AiNet in analog, through the Imrpint. Seems like an extra step in processing. I doubt it's a huge difference though.


----------



## mishima (May 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for the description. By the way, may i know if the headunit's song index support asian languages just like how it appeared on the iPod? (Chinese, Japanese) ?


----------

